# front end lift during acceleration



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

I have an 86 QW. When accelerating the front end of the car has a noticeable lift (especially from a stop). Do I have worn bushings or something? Or is this normal for Quantums? Any ideas?
BTW, the car has new struts.


----------



## vwquantum (May 13, 2010)

haha mine too


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

My first thought is your rear dampers are kaput. I had a 1977 Chevy Monza Spyder when I was younger. Small block V8 4spd, I had serious issues this way and eventually figured out the PO had put some drag racing, weight transfer, shocks on the back. put set of 4 KYB high pressure shocks on car and it was like night and day difference. Still miss that sleek black beast


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

I think its somewhat normal, my old 87 did it, watch any drag video of Audi 5000s, etc on youtube, their front ends lift quite a bit lol


----------

